# New to list



## mutant (Jul 14, 2009)

Merry Meet All,
I was listed as hobbitfoot (thanks yahoo) but go by Mutant. I live in Eastern Alameda county. I have been dabbling for years, and hope my next carreer will be in special affects, or maybe switch from home to a pro haunt.
Be well

oh yea ONLY NIGHTS LEFT


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the group Mutant. Good to have you here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Mutant!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Mutant!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings mutant! welcome to the mad house!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## majickmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

Merry Meet in return...and may your dabbles return home x3 to make your professional dreams come true...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome! 
You want to go into special effects, eh? got anything to show us?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Mutant, glad to have you with us, always good to have a mutant along.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

